# Who's applying for cougar?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So who's applying and for where?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Me, and Manti South East, I believe that's the unit


----------



## twowalkers (Sep 16, 2013)

I am but don't plan on drawing takes about 14 points for the oquir stans unit so ill just chase and get pics


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got 10 cougar points,,,,,,NOT applying for a permit ....


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll just buy a point, I'm only at 3 and hoping to draw in a unit that needs 12 or so.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I am the same as goofy.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 5 points. Should draw the Cache tag


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just getting another point. Will need 5 to 6 non-res points to get in where I want to go; Morgan / South Rich


----------

